# drywall seams



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One an untapered seam it needs to be much wider. Use a up to a 12" wide knife.


----------



## mbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

Tape adds some flexibility to the joint. When you working with butt joints you really have to build it up a little and feather it out. Can also use butt boards to taper the butts. Use a piece if ply 1x4 or so and attach something such as drywall shims to the edges. Screw the butts in and they will get sucked in just a little.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

i don't think 4" wide is enough. someone else posted a pic of homemade butt boards here, and i have duplicated them for my shop. i have just started sheetrocking, and it looks like these will work ok. 4" seems a tad narrow to get the rock to bend; maybe 1/2" would. here is the pic he posted; google "butt boards" and steal their design.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Tape adds strength to the joint mud on it's own has very little strength. Butt joints are hard to hide that is why it's always recommend to use the longest piece of drywall available. As said use a 12" knife and go 12" on both sides of the joint and use thin coats, probably take at least 3 coats feathering each coat out farther till you reach the 12" on each side.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

You do not want a 'flat' joint on typical butt joints, there will be a small hump. Feather it out 12" on each side as said so it is 24" wide and just above the tape high in the center.


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

"butt joints" are a pain in the butt!

tnx,


----------



## mbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

jklingel said:


> i don't think 4" wide is enough. someone else posted a pic of homemade butt boards here, and i have duplicated them for my shop. i have just started sheetrocking, and it looks like these will work ok. 4" seems a tad narrow to get the rock to bend; maybe 1/2" would. here is the pic he posted; google "butt boards" and steal their design.


Sorry to confuse. Was meaning 1'x4' or 12"x48"...


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

ah, yes. those little tick marks make a big diff! i have a couple of ?? on butt boards;new thread started.


----------



## mbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

jklingel said:


> ah, yes. those little tick marks make a big diff! i have a couple of ?? on butt boards;new thread started.


Yeah, minor details... Assumed as it would be s 4' seam would translate...


----------

